# Invasion of privacy!



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

Lizzards having fun! I just couldn't resist! :mrgreen: Wasn't sure where to post this at!

1.Enjoyment






2.Relief






3. Excitement





4. Get out of my face






Hope you enjoy!


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 29, 2008)

Heh, he looks blissfully, happily _knackered_ in that second shot.


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> Heh, he looks blissfully, happily _knackered_ in that second shot.


 
Thanks for the comment!  Hope the mods will move this, if it's in the wrong place.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 29, 2008)

Heehee, the 'blissful' look in #2 makes me laugh. As does his 'no paparazzi' look in the last one


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow, was not what I was expecting. I especially like that last shot though and just had an urge to crop it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 29, 2008)

You don't mind if it goes in here do you?


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

Just a couple more of him before he found the right one!

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to thank everyone here for making me think out of the box and taking more pictures!


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 29, 2008)

are those your lizards or wild?

the color is brillant


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

penfold1 said:


> are those your lizards or wild?
> 
> the color is brillant


 
Those are wild!  I have alot of them and frogs around my house.


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

RandyB said:


> Those are wild! I have alot of them and frogs around my house.


 

BTW all pictures were taken on the outside AC.


----------



## Renair (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Lizard is pretty cool.....


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

Renair said:


> Green Lizard is pretty cool.....


 
Think that must have been the male!  LOL


----------



## RandyB (Jun 29, 2008)

1. These are from today





2. Wish I could have got him alive





3. Still looking for more.





4. It's along journey!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice images... hehehe Lizzy-luv. 

Thanks for posting! Pretty kewl stuff!


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 29, 2008)

That second photo pretty much sums up life and relationships. The one is contentedly sleeping while the other looks at the camera like, "See what I have to put up with?":mrgreen:


----------



## omama (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like he should spend more time eating some bugs and less time "posing"


----------



## RandyB (Jul 2, 2008)

I have alot more, but I'd like some talk on how they were taken, as far as focus, DOF, lighting and color!  Thanks again


----------

